# [risolto] - Configurare scheda di rete

## duffimc

Salve a tutti

Il mio problema è questo...ho da poco acquistato un portatile (sony vaio fs315h) e vorrei realizzare una piccola rete tra il mio pc di casa e il portatile in modo tale da poter condividere la connessione internet ad esempio...

Premetto che non ho la piu pallida idea di come fare tutto cio   :Very Happy:  quindi se qualcuno ha dei link da consigliarmi in modo da avere un po piu chiara la situazione gliene sarei grato...

Cmq...anche se sono un po a digiuno su come configurare la rete sotto linux..mi sono detto...beh...sicuramente devo configurare la scheda di rete...:d...

e ho iniziato un po a vedere come fare...

Come prima cosa ho visto che si doveva configurare il kernel per far funzionare la scheda di rete...

Prima di tutto ho visto quale scheda di rete avevo installata quindi:

```

lspci | grep Ethernet

06:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ - PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller Mobile (rev 03)

```

Dopodichè sono passato alla configurazione del kernel:

le opzioni che ho configurato sono:

```

Device Drivers --->

  Network device support --->

    Ethernet (10 or 100 Mbit) --->

    <M>Intel(R) PRO/100+ support

Networking --->

   Networking Option --->

    <*>Packet socket

    [+] Packet socket: mapped IO

    <*>Unix domain socket

    [*]  TCP/IP networking

    [*]       IP: multicasting

    [*]       IP: advanced router

    [*]       IP: policy routing

    [*]       INET: socket monitoring interface

    [*]  Networking packet filtering (replace ipchains)

    [*]  Asynconous Transfer Mode (ATM)

```

Ho compilato il kernel e installato i moduli dopodiche la guida che sto seguendo (non è su internet è un libricino) mi dice di eseguire dmesg per verificare se il sistema abbia effettivamente riconosciuto la scheda e al lancio di dmesg | grep eth mi restituisce:

```

dmesg | grep eth

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xb0007000, irq 17, MAC addr 00:01:4A:C4:81:29

[eagle-usb]  Ethernet device eth1 created.

```

inoltre eseguendo /sbin/ifconfig ottengo:

```

/sbin/ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:0A:1C:6F:E6  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:65535  Metric:1

          RX packets:6933 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6467 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:6464268 (6.1 Mb)  TX bytes:1006478 (982.8 Kb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:96 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:96 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:9330 (9.1 Kb)  TX bytes:9330 (9.1 Kb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:151.46.24.6  P-t-P:151.6.154.65  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:6083 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5618 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:6443508 (6.1 Mb)  TX bytes:870297 (849.8 Kb)

```

Quell' eth1 mi è uscito dopo aver fatto un'errore del comando dmesg

invece di scrivere

```
dmesg | grep eth
```

ho scritto (mi pare)

```
dmesg | grep eth1
```

e mi è uscito:

```

[eagle-usb]  Ethernet device eth1 created

```

Che ho fattoo???  :Rolling Eyes: 

Inoltre se eseguo /sbin/ifconfig -a (che mi mostra anche le schede non configurate giusto??) ottengo:

```

/sbin/ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:4A:C4:81:29  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:0A:1C:6F:E6  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:65535  Metric:1

          RX packets:7370 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6875 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:6637688 (6.3 Mb)  TX bytes:1054781 (1.0 Mb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:96 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:96 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:9330 (9.1 Kb)  TX bytes:9330 (9.1 Kb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:151.46.24.6  P-t-P:151.6.154.65  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:6273 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5779 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:6614078 (6.3 Mb)  TX bytes:908464 (887.1 Kb)

```

Questo significa che eth0 non è configurata???

Se è cosi...dove sbaglio durante la configurazione???

E' giusta la configurazione del kernel??

Thanks...  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.s.

Mi scuso per il lungo post ma volevo essere il piu preciso possibile... :Smile: 

P.p.s.

Sul mio portatile ho anche una scheda wireless, ma non l'ho proprio presa in considerazione (anche nella configurazione del kernel)

visto che per il momento non mi interessa configurarla.Last edited by duffimc on Sat Sep 09, 2006 11:27 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

c'è scritto nell'handbook come configurare la rete. 

Per non parlare dei MILIARDI di post sul forum che trattano l'argomento

----------

## richard77

Scusa, ma non ho capito se linux è sul pc di casa o il portatile.

Credo sul pc di casa, visto che li c'è un modem ADSL.

eth1 è l'interfaccia di rete creata da eagle-usb, infatti ti dice: 

```

[eagle-usb]  Ethernet device eth1 created. 
```

Quindi tu hai un pc con ADSL e linux che vuoi che condivida la conessione con  il portatile con windows ?

Se la risposta è si, leggi la guida. C'è anche in idioma italico, ma non è altrettanto aggiornata.

EDIT: nella guida l'interfaccia WAN che devi usare è ppp0 e non eth1.

----------

## duffimc

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi tu hai un pc con ADSL e linux che vuoi che condivida la conessione con  il portatile con windows ?
> 
> 

 

No è il contrario...Ho installato il modem adsl sul portatile per configurarmi il sistema...

Io vorrei avere il pc di casa connesso a internet e collegarmi ad internet col portatile tramite rete...

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'è scritto nell'handbook come configurare la rete.
> 
> Per non parlare dei MILIARDI di post sul forum che trattano l'argomento
> ...

 

Si lo so ma sull'handbook (che sarebbe il manuale di installazione verooo.. :Very Happy: )...parla se il pc è connesso gia tramite rete ad un server...ma non c'ho capito molto...e poi prima di postare ho cercato un bel po sul forum...ma non sono riuscito a trovare nulla che mi chiarisse le idee...e che assomigliasse al mio problema

ma se qualcuno puo darmi qualche altro link dove ci sono problemi simili...gliene sarei grato

Thanks...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> sull'handbook (che sarebbe il manuale di installazione verooo..)...parla se il pc è connesso gia tramite rete ad un server...ma non c'ho capito molto...e poi prima di postare ho cercato un bel po sul forum...ma non sono riuscito a trovare nulla che mi chiarisse le idee...e che assomigliasse al mio problema

 

ma allora il problema è un altro: quello che purtroppo non sai come funziona il routing, e questo diventa difficile da spiegarti.

----------

## richard77

Ma sul pc desktop c'è linux o no?

Se c'è windows devi attivare la condivisione della connessione, sul portatile linux devi settare un client DHCP, se c'è linux devi settare un server DHCP sul desktop e un client sul portatile.

C'è tutto sulle guide

----------

## duffimc

 *Quote:*   

> ma allora il problema è un altro: quello che purtroppo non sai come funziona il routing, e questo diventa difficile da spiegarti.

 

Beh..iniziamo a configurare la scheda di rete...se non altro è gia qualcosa...  :Very Happy: 

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Ma sul pc desktop c'è linux o no?
> 
> Se c'è windows devi attivare la condivisione della connessione, sul portatile linux devi settare un client DHCP, se c'è linux devi settare un server DHCP sul desktop e un client sul portatile.
> 
> C'è tutto sulle guide

 

Sul pc c'è linux, ma il problema è che non riesco a capire se la scheda di rete del portatile è configurata...poi dovro configurare anche quella del pc...

P.s.

Quali sono le guide?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Beh..iniziamo a configurare la scheda di rete...se non altro è gia qualcosa...

 

senz'altro. cosa non hai capito di quello che c'è nell'handbook?

----------

## richard77

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quali sono le guide?

 

Per la parte DHCP client l'handbook, per la parte DHCP server l'home-router-howto (l'indirizzo l'ho postato prima).

Tornando al tuo problema, 

sul portatile la scheda di rete è configurata nel senso che la parte hardware funziona e il driver è installato,  ora devi assegnarli un indirizzo di rete. Puoi dargli o un indirizzo FISSO (solo se il portatile lo colleghi a internet sempre e solo da casa) oppure fare in modo che ne richieda uno dinamicamente ad ogni connessione (DHCP=dynamic host configuration protocol), con la complicazione (piccola, io ci ho messo 5 minuti) di dover sul pc fisso installare un server DHCP. La scheda di rete del pc fisso ovviamente ha un indirizzo fisso, ma non è un problema.

Io consiglio di fare delle prove con entrambi gli indirizzi fissi e la connessione condivisa, e poi passare a configurare il DHCP (server/client).

----------

## duffimc

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sul portatile la scheda di rete è configurata nel senso che la parte hardware funziona e il driver è installato,  ora devi assegnarli un indirizzo di rete. 

 

Okkeyy...quindi posso anche mettere risolto a questo topic....  :Wink:  ..

Solo una cosa...nella guida che mi hai postato, parla di utilizzare 2 schede di rete, una collegata a internet,e l'altra alla lan, e per la connessione ad internet usa pppoe, ora io sul mio pc di casa ho un modem usb con driver ealge-usb, quindi devo cmq andare a configurare il file 

```
/etc/ppp/pppoe.conf
```

e al posto di eth1 inserisco ppp0 giustooo????...

Ti ringrazio....e casomai avro altri problemi per quanto riguarda la condivisione apriro un nuovo topic..!

Grazie ancora

duffimc

----------

## duffimc

 *duffimc wrote:*   

>  *richard77 wrote:*   
> 
> sul portatile la scheda di rete è configurata nel senso che la parte hardware funziona e il driver è installato,  ora devi assegnarli un indirizzo di rete.  
> 
> Okkeyy...quindi posso anche mettere risolto a questo topic....  ..
> ...

 

 :Crying or Very sad:  ho dovuto ritogliere risolto al topic...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Allora...

Lasciamo perdere per un momento il dhcp,e la condivisione della connessione  e concentriamoci sulle schede di rete...

Vorrei almeno iniziare a far comunicare i 2 pc....

La mia situazione è la seguente:

- un pc di casa con modem usb adsl con driver eagle-usb

- un portatile sony vaio col quale voglio collegami al pc di casa

Abbiamo detto che la scheda di rete del portatile è configurata....

Avviato il portatile e lanciando iconfig ottengo:

```

/sbin/ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback 

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:96 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:96 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:9330 (9.1 Kb)  TX bytes:9330 (9.1 Kb)

```

e la scheda di rete non si vede...

mentre lanciando ifconfig -a ottengo:

```

/sbin/ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:4A:C4:81:29 

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback 

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:96 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:96 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:9330 (9.1 Kb)  TX bytes:9330 (9.1 Kb)

```

Adesso la scheda di rete compare...

Sul libricino che "stavo" seguendo mi diceva che ifconfig -a visualizza anche le schede di rete non configurate...mentre sul HOWTO per il routing mi dice che se col comando 

ifconfig -a come output ho i messaggi postati pocanzi, significa che la scheda di rete funziona....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

A chi credooo???

Poi...

Passiamo al pc di casa...

Configurato il kernel per installare la mia scheda di rete:

```
lspci | grep Ethernet

0000:02:05.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c940 10/100/1000Base-T [Marvell] (rev 12)

```

al riavvio lancio ifconfig e ottengo

```

# ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:400 (400.0 b)  TX bytes:400 (400.0 b)

```

stesso risultato se lancio ifconfig -a

La cosa che mi è sembrata un po strana...e che lanciando la connessione adsl con startadsl,

rieseguendo ifconfig ottengo:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:0A:1C:6F:E6

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:65535  Metric:1

          RX packets:72 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:70 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:3553 (3.4 Kb)  TX bytes:4543 (4.4 Kb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:400 (400.0 b)  TX bytes:400 (400.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:151.46.24.204  P-t-P:151.6.154.65  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:61 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:3227 (3.1 Kb)  TX bytes:3014 (2.9 Kb)

```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

La scheda di rete adesso viene vista....

che mi sta a significare????

Per il momento vorrei semplicemente far riconoscere ad ogni avvio le schede di rete e far comunicare le due schede.....

Cosa devo fare???.....

Grazie per la pazienza.... :Smile: .....

duffimc

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2005.1/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1

Così vedi come assegnare l'ip alle schede di rete

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Abbiamo detto che la scheda di rete del portatile è configurata....
> 
> Avviato il portatile e lanciando iconfig ottengo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

E quindi significa che la tua premessa "la scheda di rete del portatile è configurata" è sbagliata...

Io fossi in te mi documenterei prima di chiedere... mica per altro, però una lettura a "man ifconfig" ti dice

 *man ifconfig wrote:*   

>        If no arguments are given, ifconfig displays the status of the currently
> 
>        active interfaces.  If a single interface argument is given, it displays
> 
>        the status of the given interface only;  if  a  single  -a  argument  is
> ...

 

quindi significa che hai l'interfaccia eth0, che hai caricato i driver del kernel perché te la vede, però è down, ovvero non è attiva (non configurata... come preferisci). Se fosse attiva con ifconfig senza parametri la vedresti...

 *Quote:*   

> A chi credooo???

 

A tutti è due... il fatto che funzioni (ancora è da dimostrare visto che non ti sei connesso, ma è comunque probabile) non significa che l'hai configurata

 *Quote:*   

> lanciando la connessione adsl con startadsl,
> 
> ............
> 
> La scheda di rete adesso viene vista....
> ...

 

che lo script di connessione "adslstart" ti configura automaticamente la rete?

Se leggi il manuale di installazione per quanto riguarda la configurazione manuale della rete di dirà più o meno questo:

```
ifconfig eth0 up    #ti tira su la rete ma ancora non assegna nessun parametro, la vedi con ifconfig adesso

ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255  #assegna alla rete un ip 192.168.1.2
```

se fai tramite dhcp 

```
dhcpcd eth0   #ottieni dal server dhcp al quale è attaccata eth0 un indirizzo ip in modo automatico... inoltre ti dovrebbe configurare anche i dns (in /etc/resolv.conf) e altre chicche
```

Leggiti bene la documentazione   :Wink: 

----------

## duffimc

 :Very Happy:  Tutto risolto...adesso le due schede comunicano.. :Very Happy: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io fossi in te mi documenterei prima di chiedere... mica per altro, però una lettura a "man ifconfig" ti dice
> 
>  *man ifconfig wrote:*          If no arguments are given, ifconfig displays the status of the currently
> ...

 

 :Smile:  ...avevo eseguito ifconfig --help no man, aspettandomi la lista di tutti i parametri che accetta e quindi trovare il parametro -a a cosa servisse, ma come output non ho ottenuto cio, solo una serie di info per me ancora incomprensibili...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2005.1/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1
> 
> Così vedi come assegnare l'ip alle schede di rete
> ...

 

Grazie mi è stata molto di aiuto...mi ero fermato alla configurazione della rete riportata nel primo capitolo dell'Handbook...

Inoltre avevo un'altro problema sul caricamento dei moduli della scheda di rete all'avvio...in pratica avevo al boot questo messaggio:

```

* starting eth0

* configuring not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

   * dhcp

      * eth0 does not exist

* ERROR: problem starting needed services

               "netmount" was not started

```

In pratica non avevo compilato i driver giusti per la scheda di rete..infatti,  per avviare l'interfaccia di rete dovevo per forza lanciare startadsl ma comunque non riuscivo a comunicare col portatile tramite ping, ma per fortuna ho trovato questo post...dove veniva praticamente mensionata la mia stessa scheda di rete...e sono riuscito a risolvere tutti i problemi... :Very Happy: ....

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Leggiti bene la documentazione  

 

Di solito cerco sempre di leggere in modo approfondito la documentazione...ma mi sa che stavolta mi sono proprio arreso troppo presto.. :Smile: ...

Grazie infinite cmq...adesso mi cimentero nella condivisione della connessione....speriamo bene... :Wink: ...

duffimc..

----------

## duffimc

...Salve a tutti raga...

Riesumo questo mio vecchio post...in quanto mi ritrovo di nuovo alle prese con dei problemi riguardanti la rete...sono da stamattina alla ricerca di qualche info che mi aiuti a capire il problema...ma nada....(spero tanto di non fare un'altra figuraccia con qualcuno che mi da il link...  :Wink:  ).

Allora...dopo dei problemi sul mio pc fisso sto cercando di resuscitare il tutto...non riuscivo a loggarmi come utente normale avendo dei problemi di permessi su / dando un bel 755 il login è ritornato a funzionare correttamente...ma la rete non vuole proprio saperne....

lanciando ifconfig...non mi viene restituito praticamente nulla...ne lo ne eth0 quindi dando

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

e

```
ifconfig lo up
```

con ifgonfig senza parametri le 2 interfacce si vedono....ho assegnato l'ip a eth0 e la rete funziona....

Vi chiederete....si ma qual'è il problema???...

Che ho cercato di avviare tutto al boot ma seguendo la handbook  mi dice di creare un link da net.lo a net.eth0 cosi:

```
cd /etc/init.d/

ln -s net.lo net.eth0

```

configurare /etc/conf.d/net e lanciare /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start....solo che a quest'ultimo comando mi viene detto No such file or directory amche se dando ls -o in /etc/init.d/ mi viene visualizzato il link net.eth0 che punta a net.lo......

Inoltre al boot mi da un warning dicendomi 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.lo missing: skipping

 

net.lo non è presente nel runlevel di default e se provo ad aggiungerla con rc-update mi dice not found.....

Io ho la netta sensazione che non sia un qualcosa di grave in quanto mettendo tutto su a mano la rete funziona ma proprio non riesco a capire perche non riesco a far lanciare tutto al boot....

Grazie a tutti per i vostri consigli....

P.s.

So che per ogni problema un post...ma visto che era un qualcosa sempre legato alla configurazione della scheda di rete ho pensato che poteva andare riesumando il post...nel caso non fosse cosi segnalatemelo, apriro un nuovo post...Grazie.

----------

## duffimc

....Up....

----------

## duffimc

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che ho cercato di avviare tutto al boot ma seguendo la handbook  mi dice di creare un link da net.lo a net.eth0 cosi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Da quello che sono riuscito a capire (almeno credo..  :Rolling Eyes:  ) manca proprio l'init script di net.lo in /etc/init.d infatti il link che creo non punta a nulla...

Inoltre dando un rc-update show mi ha dato una lista di Broken Runlevel Entry al boot tra cui anche net.lo, ho seguito questo post e con rc-update del e add ho risistemato tutti gli errori tranne appunto quello di net.lo infatti cercando di aggiungerlo a boot mi dice net.lo not found.

Cosa posso fare per ripristinare questa situazione???

Inoltre servizi come mysql e samba, presenti nel runlevel di default risultano stopped ho pensato che sia proprio dovuto al fatto che lo non viene caricato giusto???

Grazie a tutti...

P.s.

Hey fatemi gli auguri per mio centesimo post....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ......  :Wink: 

Ciaooo

----------

## cloc3

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da quello che sono riuscito a capire (almeno credo..  ) manca proprio l'init script di net.lo in /etc/init.d
> 
> 

 

In questi si cerca prima di tutto qual'è il pacchetto che ha generato il fle mancante:

```

s939 ~ # equery b /etc/init.d/net.lo

[ Searching for file(s) /etc/init.d/net.lo in *... ]

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.4-r7 (/etc/init.d/net.lo)

```

poi si riflette a lungo per capire come mai un file del genere sia sparito.

e alla fine si riemerge il baselayout, incrociando le dita.

----------

## duffimc

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi si riflette a lungo per capire come mai un file del genere sia sparito.
> 
> e alla fine si riemerge il baselayout, incrociando le dita.

 

...Risolto....

è stato l'aggioramento di baselayout, alla fine della ricompilazione mi diceva....

```

 * WARNING: You have older net.* files in /etc/init.d/

 * They need to be converted to symlinks to net.lo.  If you haven't

 * made personal changes to those files, you can update with the

 * following command:

 *

 *  /bin/ls /etc/init.d/net.* | grep -v '/net.lo$' | xargs -n1 ln -sfvn net.lo

```

Dopo l'aggioranamento non avevo fatto assolutamente nulla forse per questo avevo probleami....

Ho eseguito il comando è tutto è ritornato alla normalità......

Thanks....

 :Laughing: 

----------

